# Famous Games Quotes



## cupajoe (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm creating a list for famous gaming quotes, I've added a few of my own. List the quote, game, and then system(s):

"Your princess is in another castle!"- Super Mario Bros. (NES)
"The cake is a lie."- Portal (Xbox 360/PC)
"All your base are belong to us"- Zero Wing (Arcade/Sega Genesis)
"What is a man?"- Castlevania: Symphony of the Night (Playstation/Sega Saturn/Xbox Live Arcade)
"Lady Luck is a whore and I'm fresh outta cash." - Max Payne (PC)
"Fox, Do a Barrel Roll !!!"- Star Fox 64 (Nintendo 64)
"You spoony bard!"- Final Fantasy IV (SNES)
"A winner is you!"- Pro Wrestling (NES)
"I am Error."- Zelda 2: The Adventure of Link (NES)
"I got balls of steel."- Duke Nukem 3D (PC)
"I feel asleep!" - Metal Gear (NES)
"'Ello stranger" - Resident Evil 4 (Gamecube, PS2, Wii)
"Yo gangsta! Get ready to gang bang!"- Bust-a-groove (Playstation)
"OBJECTION!" - Phoenix Wright (DS)
"You almost became a Jill sandwich"- Resident Evil (PS1/DS)
"WAKA WAKA WAKA WAKA"- Pacman (Arcade) 
"What are you waiting for, Christmas?" -Duke Nukem 3D (PC)
"It's a secret to everybody"-The Legend of Zelda (NES)
"MEDIC!"- Team Fortress 2 (PC/Xbox 360)
"It's time to kickass and chew bubblegum.. And I'm all outta gum."-Duke Nukem 3D (PC)
"HEEEAAALLLP!!!!!"-Elite Beat Agents (DS)
"HEY! LISTEN!"-The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (N64)
"C-c-c-c-combo breaker" -Killer Instinct (Arcade/SNES)
"Get over here!"-Mortal Kombat (Arcade)
"Doctor!?.." -Trauma Center (DS)
"Jill, here's a lockpick. It might be handy if you, the master of unlocking, take it with you."-Resident Evil (PS1/DS)


Edit: Don't make them too long, I won't post them if they are (or I might shorten them).


----------



## xalphax (Nov 27, 2007)

All your base are belong to us - Zero Wing (arcade/genesis)


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 27, 2007)

"Lady Luck is a whore and I'm fresh outta cash."  - Max Payne (PC)


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 27, 2007)

Great thread!. I'll add a few:
"I'm Psycho Mantis" 
-Psycho Mantis, Metal Gear Solid. PlayStation

"What is a man? [tosses a goblet to the floor which breaks] A miserable little pile of secrets! But enough talk... have at you!" 
-Dracula -Lord of Darkness-, Castlevania: Symphony of the Night. PlayStation, XBox Live and PlayStation Portable

While searching, found this page.


----------



## GeekShadow (Nov 27, 2007)

-Maya
Look, a ladder!

-Phoenix
That's a "step"-ladder.

-Maya
So? What's the difference?

(Phoenix Wright Series)


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 27, 2007)

I am Error


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> I am Error


Site the game and system.


----------



## Akoji (Nov 27, 2007)

Fox, Do a Barrel Roll !!! - Star Fox series. a must.

for the I am error, it's in Zelda 2 NES

And if you played the french canadian version of SMG there's a handfull of them but you won't catch the jokes


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 27, 2007)

You spoony bard!
-Final Fantasy IV, SNES


----------



## xxcheesexpuffxx (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(cupajoe38 @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Nov 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I am Error
> ...



Zelda 2: teh adventures of Link
NES 

woot.
I'm naming my first born boy error. 
no one will get it. lol.


----------



## Akoji (Nov 27, 2007)

Don't forget the clasic : I got balls of steel. Duke Nukem i think in the 3d one.

Oh I forgot the winner one


----------



## xalphax (Nov 27, 2007)

QUOTE(DarkRamza @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> Don't forget the clasic : I got balls of steel. Duke Nukem i think in the 3d one.
> 
> Oh I forgot the winner one



who could forget that one? ^^

http://youtube.com/watch?v=eckoYQqdk28


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 27, 2007)

This one is long, but funny.

Bones: Don't worry about it, just rest your bones and have some tea with me.
You: Uhh...thanks. (Gulp, gulp)
Bones: MWHAHAHA! You've fallen straight into my trap!
You: What?! Is the tea poisoned?!
Bones: No, I made this tea with USED TEA BAGS!!! MWAHAHA!!!
You: Noooo! But, hey, it's actually not that bad.
Bones: What?! If you can drink tea that was brewed from a used tea bag...
Bones: You are either a tea connoisseur or have no taste buds at all!
You: Like you can talk, you don't have a tongue to begin with!
Bones: What? That's it. I challenge you to Puyo Pop.

Puyo Pop GBA


----------



## knl (Nov 27, 2007)

'Oh, I killed a marine! Next step is killing to kids in high school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'
'Luckily the monsters don't hear other shoots... *monsters wake up* ...where do I learn shut up???'
'OMG! This is one of shuttle pilots! And is turn into a sort of BBQ!'

these aren't necessarily from a famous game, they're just from a random jokewad for Doom 2, but they are funny IMO


----------



## ozzyzak (Nov 27, 2007)

"I feel asleep!"  - Metal Gear NES


----------



## VmprHntrD (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(DarkRamza @ Nov 27 2007 said:


> Don't forget the clasic : I got balls of steel. Duke Nukem i think in the 3d one.
> 
> Oh I forgot the winner one



That's the classic line?

Shit and all this time I thought it was...
"It's time to kickass and chew bubblegum...and I'm all outta gum."


----------



## cenotaph (Nov 28, 2007)

> "What is a man? [tosses a goblet to the floor which breaks] A miserable little pile of secrets! But enough talk... have at you!"
> -Dracula -Lord of Darkness-, Castlevania: Symphony of the Night. PlayStation, XBox Live and PlayStation Portable


This one always cracks me up. Castlevania doesn't really take itself all that seriously, unlike many modern games.

Deus Ex had a brilliant script with some of the most well-thought out lines I've ever seen in a game. The conversation with Morpheus alone is legendary.

Philosophical:


> JC Denton: Electronic surveillance hardly inspired reverence. Perhaps fear and obedience, but not reverence.
> 
> Morpheus: God and the gods were apparitions of observation, judgment, and punishment. Other sentiments toward them were secondary.
> 
> ...





> JC Denton: "Rule the world? Why? Who gave you the directive? There must be a human being behind your ambition"
> Helios : "I should regulate human affairs precisely because I lack all ambition, whereas human beings are prey to it. Their history is a succession of inane squabbles each one coming closer to total destruction"
> JC Denton: "In a society with democratic institutions the struggle for power can be peaceful and constructive, a competition of ideologies. We just need to put our institutions back in order."
> Helios : "The checks and balances of democratic governments were invented because human beings themselves realized how unfit they were to govern themselves. They needed a system, yes, an industrial-age machine."
> ...



Amusing (in context of the game's subject matter etc.):


> Walton Simons: "The government is just responding to a threat."
> NSF Prisoner: "A government should be about more than self-perpetuation."
> Walton Simons: "You will confess, by the way. I don't like to dirty my hands with that sort of thing, but you will confess."
> [...]
> ...





> UNATCO troop 1: Don't you know what a philanthropist is?
> UNATCO troop 2: Yeah, like Nietzsche.
> UNATCO troop 1: No, a philanthropist. Giving to charity.
> UNATCO troop 2: Oh.





> Bob Page: Soon, I will become pure energy. I will burn like the brightest star.
> JC Denton: You're gonna burn, all right.





> JC Denton: "How are the drinks here?"
> Renault: "Great if you like rat piss."
> JC Denton: "Never tried it."



Political:


> JC Denton: "Despite all I’ve read about the Triads, I wasn’t prepared to see them operating in the open, on the streets, and wearing uniforms. Doesn’t the Chinese government care?"
> Isaac: "The Chinese leave Hong Kong alone. They barricade the roads to control trade to the mainland, but they know how business is done."
> JC Denton: "I would think the secret smuggling operations of the Triads would disturb the Chinese government."
> Isaac: "Maybe the Luminous Path, but China knows that the Red Arrow are business owners, entrepreneurs, community leaders, and that they protect the city from outside influences."
> ...



I could go on, but I think I've wasted enough of everyone's time.


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 28, 2007)

This topic is win, i was going to post the 'All your base are belong to us' one but someone beat me to it. Keep them up.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 28, 2007)

We had a topic like this a while back, so go there for more quotes:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=8&t=59376

What I posted back then:

Space Quest (I forget which one) - "Thanks for playing Space Quest . As usual, you've been a real pant load!"

Bust-a-move - "Yo gangsta! Get ready to gang bang!"

Secret of Monkey Island - "How appropriate. You fight like a cow."

Mario & Luigi DS - "AREA RESTRICTED. ALL NOOB INTRUDERS 2 B HAXORED BY US L33T HAMM3R BROZ.!"

Art of Fighting 2 - "Pai Long Cures Hemorrhoids"

Leisure Suit Larry 6 - ""Slowly, delicately running his soft, pale fingertips over her smooth, sensitive eyelids, Burgundy felt each whorl of Geoffrey's fingerprint burn fire into her loins, felt waves of passion wash over her, felt her moist womanhood nearly explode with..." Oops, you're not Geoffrey. Let's see here... Oh yes, here we are."

Fatal Fury Special - "Oooh you make me so angry ya big silly"

Fatal Fury Special - "Challenge me? Ya hot spunky kid. I hate spunk"

Fatal Fury Special - "Blood is thick, but syrup is thicker. Think about it"

There was a reference to a quote in Operation Vietnam "Ha ha ha, soon GI all your base are belong to us".


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 28, 2007)

Actually, most of Duke Nukem 3D speeches are from "The Evil Dead" series.. 

well..

"OBJECTION!" - Phoenix Wright (DS)

"I am rubber, you are glue!" - The Secret of Monkey Island (PC)


----------



## Mieki (Nov 28, 2007)

Gotta love Snake...

Is there a way to take off my pants?


----------



## BigX (Nov 28, 2007)

wuff wuff arrruf Le Chuck wuff wuff


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 28, 2007)

ElderScrolls 4: Oblivion "I HAVE NO GREETING"

Resident Evil "You almost became a Jill sandwich"

Every freaking StarFox game "Slippy: Help!"


----------



## Scorpei (Nov 28, 2007)

You crack me up little buddy!

And let's not forget these quotes either!

'Run, you pigeons. It's Robert Frost. '


----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2007)

(Spoken by a floating skeletal head, accompanied by a slightly rotting zombie): "Just act natural." 

Planescape: Torment.


----------



## moozxy (Nov 28, 2007)

"WAKA WAKA WAKA WAKA" 
Pacman (Arcade)


----------



## test84 (Nov 28, 2007)

"What are you waiting for, Christmas?" -Duke Nukem.

edit: thnx cenotaph for ur post.


----------



## paul1991 (Nov 28, 2007)

All your base are belong to us.

Tried to make a joke, but nothing really worked out.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Nov 28, 2007)

"It's a secret to everybody" Legend of Zelda (NES)

*edit* I forgot a quote I meant to post.

"War, war never changes." Fallout (PC)


----------



## madmk (Nov 28, 2007)

"It's time to kickass and chew bubblegum.. And I'm all outta gum."

If no one mentioned that DN quote already, shame on you! But respect to the guy for pasting some Deus Ex dialogue. Immense game that was.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE(madmk @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> "It's time to kickass and chew bubblegum.. And I'm all outta gum."


That quote was stolen from the classic film "They Live".


----------



## deathfisaro (Nov 28, 2007)

"HEEEAAALLLP!!!!!" various, EBA


----------



## test84 (Nov 28, 2007)

Thief had good qoutes too, i cant remember them.


----------



## Digeman (Nov 28, 2007)

"Hello! HEY!" Navi from Ocarina of time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




"It'sa me, Mario!"-guess who


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Digeman @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> "It'sa me, Mario!"-guess whoÂ


is it link?


----------



## test84 (Nov 29, 2007)

no, its LINKi.


----------



## BigX (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> If no one mentioned that DN quote already, shame on you! But respect to the guy for pasting some Deus Ex dialogue. Immense game that was.


If you are to lazy to check two pages of funny quotes....SHAME ON YOU
Hail to the king...(is way better)


----------



## Shinji (Nov 29, 2007)

Nobody said it?!
"C-c-c-c-combo breaker" - Killer Instinct


----------



## Mortenga (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm going to rape your children. - Mario


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Nov 29, 2007)

"And my soul...is telling me stop you !"
_- Dante to Vergil in the last fight of DMC3_


----------



## rest0re (Nov 29, 2007)

got gum? from resident evil series...


----------



## TGBoy (Nov 29, 2007)

"Get over here" - Scorpion, MK
"Finish Him", "FATALITY" - MK


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Nov 29, 2007)

They told me "Son, you're special. You were born to do great things".  You know what ? They were right.
_- Bioshock, in the opening_ 

Time may fly, but I'm even faster !
_- Sonic, in "Sonic And The Secret Rings"_

Time to meet your maker !
_- Mitsurugi, in "Soul Calibur III"_

I may not have the whip's power, but I can still kick your ass ! 
_- Jonathan Morris, talking to Death in "Castlevania - Portrait Of Ruin"_


----------



## test84 (Nov 29, 2007)

does anyone here remember Omikron: The Nomad Soul?
also, Indigo Prophecy had good dialogs too.


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> does anyone here remember Omikron: The Nomad Soul?
> also, Indigo Prophecy had good dialogs too.



Yup, great game "Omikron", with original gameplay back then, switching body like that.

Prefered than "Indigo Prophecy" ("Fahrenheit" in France ;P°.


----------



## madmk (Nov 29, 2007)

"That quote was stolen from the classic film "They Live"."

Not stolen. Paying tribute/homeage


----------



## megatron_lives (Nov 29, 2007)

"you weak, pathetic fool!" - Shao Kahn MK3

"Doctor!?.." - Trauma Centre


----------



## square (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(madmk @ Nov 29 2007 said:


> "That quote was stolen from the classic film "They Live"."
> 
> Not stolen. Paying tribute/homeage



John Carpenter FTW!

Also 

"I am Alpha and Omega..."
Xenogears


----------



## beautifulbeast (Nov 29, 2007)

This line from Resident Evil is also supposed to be famous.
Barry: "Jill, here's a lockpick. It might be handy if you, the master of unlocking, take it with you."


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 30, 2007)

MEDIC! - TF2 characters


----------



## m|kk| (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Guybrush Threepwood: You're about as fearsome as a doorstop.
> Murray: Is it a really EVIL-looking doorstop?
> Guybrush Threepwood: (sigh) Never mind.



From Curse of Monkey Island, PC


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 30, 2007)

"Got room for two in there?" - Alyx from Half Life 2


----------



## m|kk| (Nov 30, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> "Yo gangsta! Get ready to gang bang!"



From Bust-a-Groove


----------



## beautifulbeast (Nov 30, 2007)

Ahhhh, how could I forget?
"Listen to my story. This may be our last chance." Tidus in FFX.


----------



## HazeyTheLazy (Dec 3, 2007)

-"It's a me, Mario!" - Mario
-"Waaa Haa Haa Wario!" - Wario
-"Mmmm Food" - Kirby
-"Horrnnee!" - Ganbare Goemon fat sidekick


-HaZeY


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 3, 2007)

Kirby doesn't speak!


----------



## myuusmeow (Dec 3, 2007)

"OOOOUENDAAAAAAAN!" Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan


----------



## HazeyTheLazy (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Deadmon @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> Kirby doesn't speak!


----------



## Ducky (Dec 3, 2007)

GO *name of a pokemon * !  - Every version of Pokemon games on GameBoy- DS


O.o


----------



## Opium (Dec 3, 2007)

"How appropriate, you fight like a cow!" - Monkey Island


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE(HazeyTheLazy @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Deadmon @ Dec 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Kirby doesn't speak!


----------



## gov78 (Dec 4, 2007)

"Shoryuken" - Ryu SF2 and up
"YOGA FLAME!" Dhalsim
"BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH" - Rabbids Rayman - Raving Rabbids 1/2


----------



## calvin_0 (Dec 4, 2007)

"There is only room for one Snake and one Boss":- The Boss, MGS3 (PS2)

"There is only room for one Snake and one Big Boss!":- Liquid Snake, MGS (PSX) and MGS2 (PS2)

"ErrroooH!...my stomach!":- Johnny, every MGS game

"Some legend must die, some bloodline must be put to the end, that is my final mission....":- Solid Snake, MGS4 (PS3)

"A conered fox is more dangerous then a jackal!":- Grey Fox, MGS (PSX)


----------



## Rizsparky (Dec 7, 2007)

"there is no knowledge that is not power" UMK3 SNES


----------



## mcsquared (Dec 7, 2007)

"Can I call you Bob?" - G. Threepwood CMI

quoted to my friends even still


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 8, 2007)

"No Maya, that is SPARDA. You can't  enter unless you know the right passkey" - Phoenix in GS3


----------



## JPH (Dec 8, 2007)

I saw your feat from the grass - Pokemon Trainer in Pokemon Fire Red for GBA (obviously a spelling error)


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 8, 2007)

"Go! Go! Go!" - Counter Strike


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 8, 2007)

QUOTE(ZAFDeltaForce @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> "Go! Go! Go!" - Counter Strike


"Move in team!"
"Go! Go! Go!"
"Flank left!"
"Flank right!"
"Pull out team!"
"Negative!"
"Get out of there its gonna blow!"
"Negative!"
"Fire in the hole!"

innuendo intended


----------



## VBKirby (Dec 31, 2007)

"Congraturation This story is happy end. Thank you."
Ghosts 'n Goblins (NES)

"Capture On!" 
Pokemon Ranger (DS)

Kirby does say certain words in the subbed version of the anime. (which is 10000x better than the horrible 4kids dub) He says some of his favourite things like watermelon, and the names of the attacks he uses and the names of his abilities. Sometimes various other words too.


----------

